# VG1 - VGI Partners Global Investments



## System (6 August 2017)

VGI Partners Global Investments' Investment Strategy is to create a concentrated Portfolio, predominantly comprised of Long and Short Positions in global listed securities, actively managed with a focus on capital preservation.

The Company's Investment Strategy will be implemented by the Manager and is designed to capitalise on the Manager’s disciplined investment approach and intensive research and review process. When assessing investment opportunities, the VGI Partners Investment Team, and the analysts that support them, will undertake a comprehensive ‘bottom-up’ approach in identifying, researching and valuing investment opportunities.

The Portfolio will be constructed in accordance with the Manager's investment philosophy which is based on the key tenets of capital preservation, superior long term compound growth and concentration. The Manager will seek to ‘buy and hold’ long term investments in what it considers to be great businesses that are not fully valued by the market. The Manager may also short sell securities which it considers to be of low quality and materially overvalued by the wider market.

The Company's Portfolio is expected to be concentrated on the long side. The Company will typically invest in between 10 to 25 Long Positions, of which 10 to 15 will be considered core Long Positions. The top five Long Positions within the Portfolio will represent on average between 40-50% of the Portfolio’s NAV at any given time. The Company will hold a net cash buffer (that it may deploy quickly in any period of market or stock specific volatility). In addition, the Company will hold cash or cash equivalents when attractively valued securities cannot be found.

It is anticipated that VG1 will list on the ASX during September 2017.

http://www.vgipartnersglobal.com


----------



## Miner (29 January 2019)

Hello VG1 followers
This is a really good demonstrated example of partnership and showing alignment. What do you think ?
Disclosure - have a small parcel since IPO
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190129/pdf/442521k2xh7bd7.pdf
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190129/pdf/4424b8jfwdkjy3.pdf


----------



## Miner (9 May 2019)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190509/pdf/444yysq5b52svj.pdf
Good morning all
Today VG1 published a notice of director Joe G leaving one branch to another.  Announcement came when VG1 is under trading halt for a capital raising.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190508/pdf/444y26723j3r90.pdf
Not knowing the details of CR or the reason for Joe moving from one to another arm, my concern how could such intra changes happen so suddenly ? Normally between intra companies there is a code of conduct and in that case, market (if any one cares for shareholders) needed to know earlier than at the penultimate day. Companies like Rio, BHP, and alike, no one could transfer even apply internal positions without approval from upper manager. There is no mandate but unwritten rules.
Are there some conflict of interest for Joe to be on VG1 board after the CR details come ? He must be a decision maker then ???


----------



## Miner (30 May 2019)

Folks
Could someone following VG1 please enlighten on this capital raising?
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190516/pdf/44543zdq651kx3.pdf

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190515/pdf/44538djggqvyl3.pdf

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190513/pdf/4451bkyjm48nph.pdf
It seems there is a right issue and there is an IPO. Is there any shadow game here and what could be the intrinsic strength of this now after the IPO?
Rights issued at $2.34 and the market price is almost the issue price.
Honestly, I am confused on to be or not to be a dilemma
Good thing, the public issue cost will be borne by the manager but after those little savings where VG1 is leading to?


----------

